# Old Colnago?



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

A friend found this at a flea market and asked me about it. I have no idea what it is. He says it's heavy and the shifters are on the stem. The seller wants $40. That's about all he has told me so far. Has anyone ever seen something like this? I have but never with a Colnago decal on it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I don't think that's a Colnago.....It looks like a cheap 70's bike boom frame with Colnago decals


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I don't think that's a Colnago.....It looks like a cheap 70's bike boom frame with Colnago decals


Yeah, no kidding! Check out the drop-bolt setup for the rear brake. That bike originally came with 27" wheels. Did Colnago ever make a bike with 27" wheels?


----------



## dayshay (Jun 7, 2006)

it's an old schwinn for sure, not even close to being confused with an old colnago.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

Schwinnago


----------

